# 1st JAOM Mead (1st anything)



## phaz3 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am Currently making JAOM. So far I am on to day 3 of the ferment of 5 litres it getting quite close to the bung and airlock heres hoping it does not blast through 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaz3/sets/72157623273621610/
I'll put more photos up later.

ps.. not many australians in the forums is there ?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck with that, mine blew through the airlock. It's almost clear now after a month.


----------



## phaz3 (Feb 3, 2010)

So if it does blow through do I need to clean the airlock and put it back ??


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2010)

I would, you could also get a 1" hose and jam that in the neck of the carboy and insert the other end in some water. Thats called a Blow off hose and lots of people use this system for brewing beer where an airlock just cant handle the heavy fermentation.


----------



## phaz3 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so it has not bubbled over yet and its looking good I cannont wait to taste it


----------



## summersolstice (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good! I think you'll find that a gallon won't go very far after waiting 3-4 months for it to finish. The best way to build up your reserve is to start something new once a month for the first few months and you'll soon have a nice supply.


----------



## Luc (Feb 9, 2010)

Be carefull.

if one off the orange peels or raisins (are there raisins in ???) clog up the bunghole you will be in big trouble.
Pressure will build up and disaster is on its way.

That is why you should do the pulp fermenting in a bin or bucket with a lot of headspace.....

I am talking from experience here. I had a plum wine several years ago that indeed clogged up and my bin almost exploded !! Pressure was immense.

Luc


----------



## St Allie (Feb 9, 2010)

ps.. not many australians in the forums is there ?[/QUOTE said:


> I grew up in adelaide..
> 
> Allie


----------



## phaz3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Cheers for the replies,
@Luc - The Level moves up and down in the neck of the bottle so at the moment I am just keeping and eye on it. 

@summer - I am just waiting on shiraz grapes to ripen and be picked (Swan Valley Western Australia) and I will be making my first 23 ltr batch of Shiraz.

@ Allie - good to hear I am in Perth


----------

